# how to tame baby mice



## wowwy

Ive been touching them since about 1 weeks old and they have had there eyes oopen for like 5 days and it seems like their getting more skidish as the days go by and i touch/play with them every day.

Any adive would be great Thank you


----------



## Seafolly

I'm not quite sure of the answer myself. One day my babies were completely asleep on my hand (this is while their eyes were quite open) and the next they popcorn'ed around. I think it's sort of inevitable with pet store mice. But if you keep at it and handle daily without fail they should settle down again.


----------



## Cordane

I was lucky enough to avoid the popcorn stage due to constant handling.
I handled them since day one. Until their eyes were open, I handled them every day, each for less than a minute so they didn't cool down to much and did this in the morning and at night. In the morning, I also weighed them and took photos of each one so I could track their progress. I'm a huge nut for records. 
Once their eyes were open, I changed my handling process. I took them out of the tank, left mum in the tank. I put them into an empty cage or container an while I watched tv, I left my hand in the tank and due to a mouse's curious nature, they started approaching my hand and in time, climbing all over it. At first I would put my hand in there and once they climb onto my hand once or twice, I would put them back in with mum as a sort of reward. Eventually I would increase the amount of times they had to come onto my hand and over time, I made it so they would have to actually stay on my hand for 20 seconds or so each time before I would even consider putting them back with mum. Over all, each training session lasted up to 30 minutes.
Here is a video of my babies at 3 weeks old during training.


----------



## MojoMouse

That's a great video clip, Cordane. It shows how young mice can be, and should be, in terms of curiosity and tameness. They're adorabe, exploring your hand and having the time of their little lives!


----------



## Cordane

Thank you Mojo. That is a huge compliment for me.
To whoever reads that post of mine, please note that that was my first serious litter and their parents are pet shop mice or children of pet shop mice. Nothing fancy.


----------



## wowwy

Wow i love the vid too!! I think thats what ima do to mine and the dwarf baby is so adorable i stick my hand in the cage and he is the first to come and investigate. No fear of me and i play with him every day too, just climbs right on my hand. And if i put my hand about 2 to 3 inches above the shavings he trying to climb up on, even in the cage.!! I also had a baby mice bite me today out of fear i know it was out of fear cause i just picked it up out of no where. I hope they come around cause there parents are so nice?


----------



## moustress

It's pretty typical for mousie babies to go through 'flea stage' where they hop and pop like crazy. You can have babies whose eyes have just opened that are calm and/or friendly and handleable, and the next day they seem to just start bopping in all directions if you so much as look at them. So be careful and handle them in or over the tank unless you like getting down and making like a cat.


----------



## PPVallhunds

yes moustress the anyoung flea stage, man i hate that stage. Ive had to go pulling everything out to find a runaway baby more than once.

Just keep at it (like mousetrees said over or in there tank) and they should start to settle after a week or so, unless they are just skittish personalitys. Most of mine go throught this stage for a while then start to calm.


----------



## wowwy

I hope they dont have the fleaing personality, i dont think they will tho cause all of them are this way not just a few. But yea like you guys said ima just keep working at it. And im going to wean them in the next week or so. Maybe that will help to ??


----------



## moustress

PPVallhunds said:


> yes moustress the anyoung flea stage, man i hate that stage. Ive had to go pulling everything out to find a runaway baby more than once.
> 
> Just keep at it (like mousetrees said over or in there tank) and they should start to settle after a week or so, unless they are just skittish personalitys. Most of mine go throught this stage for a while then start to calm.


 :lol: ....hmmm...when does the fruit of the mousetree ripen so I know when to go out with my basket and collect them? 

This has to be just about the cutest typo I've ever seen! Thanks for brightening my day.


----------



## PPVallhunds

moustress said:


> PPVallhunds said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes moustress the anyoung flea stage, man i hate that stage. Ive had to go pulling everything out to find a runaway baby more than once.
> 
> Just keep at it (like mousetrees said over or in there tank) and they should start to settle after a week or so, unless they are just skittish personalitys. Most of mine go throught this stage for a while then start to calm.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: ....hmmm...when does the fruit of the mousetree ripen so I know when to go out with my basket and collect them?
> 
> This has to be just about the cutest typo I've ever seen! Thanks for brightening my day.
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## wowwy

thats pretty funny  lol


----------

